# North Dakota Swans



## Pintail4duks (Sep 11, 2014)

I drew for swans this year and am looking for opportunity in North Dakota. I'll be arriving Oct 28ish Devils Lake area. Never been there, I hear access is pretty good and will be looking to hunt all waterfowl. In any event, any advise or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

windshield time and knocking on doors = successful hunts.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They like shallow protected water.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

May or may not be some still around the end of Oct, depending on Frosts. Like Dick says, they tend to like shallower protected water that seems to freeze earlier than the bigger water.
I get the impression they tend to migrate before the snows and blues, but I sure could be wrong. IM experience there is usually little problem getting access to hunt them, even though the occasional farm lady has commented how beautiful they are, etc. I can't remember being turned down for access even when the landowner was obviously on the swan's side!


----------



## Pintail4duks (Sep 11, 2014)

thanks for the advice, unfortunately I can't get there any sooner then that.

hopefully, with a little luck, I'll get onto some good hunts, I will start in Devils lake then I guess work south, If there are any other areas that would hold good numbers I'm all ears


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm thinking they migrate from NC to SE.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Late October is usually peak Swan time in ND from my experience, although I don't hunt them. I can't imagine you'll have a ton of trouble getting one if that's what you're focusing on.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert but- when I shot my swan 7 or 8 years ago-there were 1000s of snows and blues on the same water. It was way below freezing at night and there wasn't a lot of any ducks except golden eyes and few buffalo heads. So as long as you aren't in a snow storm- they should be there yet...

I would suggest having at least one other hunter with- if you shoot one of a breeding pair, the mate will circle till you hide it's dead partner. .. Kind of creepy or sad. But regardless- they flew all over the place late afternoon. Wasn't a lot to getting one-but the farmer said: just sit tight and wait, they fly every day at 2or3....and they did.

Good luck! Oh, and you don't need huge shot to kill them-I used 4 shot faststeel and head raked them. A 28 pound swan can take a hell of a hard hit to the chest! One BB in the neck and gravity takes over.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I meant 18 pounds... 28 pounds would be a trumpeter- which probably is huge even for them!


----------



## hedning (Sep 11, 2014)

Let me make you a bit jealous then. Watch this: 



 Protected shallow water before the frost is good feeding grounds for the swans. Happy hunting!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Avoid long shots, and shoot heavy loads. 20 ft to 25 yards and they will hit hard. You dont want to hurt and chase a wounded swan around all day


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not gonna argue about shot size, but 4 shot fasteel will crush those long necked swans like a stone inside 50 yards. You won't get through those thick breasts with anything less than buckshot -probably not a great legal idea. Small BB shot with speed kills- I've killed coyotes with 4 shot fasteel at 30-40 yards repeatedly, and a swan too.

One BB in the neck or wing joint- you just cancelled that particular flight. Good luck! Happy hunting.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

How did your hunt go?


----------



## crladner (Oct 17, 2006)

Just commenting on that video...great footage but I agree why are they water swatting ducks? I am from MN and drive a long ways to hunt ND and even so, a duck in the dekes is safe with me...just not my thing I guess


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The water slapping doesn't bother me -to each his own... The gun barrel control makes me nervous for everyone! But, if they are comfortable having the business end of those shotguns swinging at them- have a good time, but I'd be pissy if I was there.

Otherwise, it looked fun regardless. To each their own!


----------

